# Mallorca Open Rubik 2014 - Spain (Official)



## Titiian (Nov 8, 2013)

¡Hi! I wrote some time ago about this open, but the thread was moved because it was not official yet. Now the open is official and write now with all information and will update with news. 

Información: 

*Date	*Jul 4-6, 2014 ( Yes, ¡3 days!) 
*City* Palma de Mallorca, Spain
*Venue* Hotel Horizonte . C/ Vista Alegre, 1
*Website* https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Mallorca2014
https://www.facebook.com/RubikMallorca
http://hotel-horizonte.blogspot.com.es/2013/11/campeonato-oficial-rubick-mallorca-open.html

*Organiser* Cristian Fernández Díaz, AECR
*WCA Delegate* Francisco Javier Tirado

Categories ( 18) : 333	444	555	222	333bf 333oh 333fm	333ft	minx	pyram	sq1	clock	666	777	444bf	555bf	333mbf	skewb 

Being a famous tourist destination Mallorca, I thought that maybe it could be interesting to some speedscuber the UK or Germany for example. If I have left any detail, please, ask me for questions. It will be a great open!


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 8, 2013)

Sounds like an awesome competition! I obviously can't come though since I live in Canada.


----------



## cubizh (Nov 8, 2013)

On a sadder note, I wish spanish competitions weren't all in Madrid or more to the East  For me it's too far and specially too expensive to travel.
On a brighter note, it seems like a great venue to spend some vacations and attend a competition for people going there.
I sincerely wish all the best success to the organization team


----------



## Titiian (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks! I publish here because Mallorca is very tourist and summer comes many people of Europe and maybe someone will enjoy the holiday here, and some of them could be a speedsolver. ^^


----------



## Titiian (Nov 21, 2013)

Finally, the Open will be 4, 5, and 6 of July. starting Friday at 16.00 and ending on Sunday at 15.00 or so. 

It will be official soon, and then I 'll post the schedule and more.


----------



## Titiian (Dec 22, 2013)

It's now official!

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Mallorca2014


----------



## Titiian (Jan 19, 2014)

Will have Skewb and trhee attemps of Fewest. 

Come on, Mallorca is a great place for a summer open! ^^


----------



## Titiian (Jan 22, 2014)

Now we have webpage in spanish with all information. 

http://rubikmallorca.wix.com/rubikmallorcaopen


----------



## Titiian (Mar 9, 2014)

Sponsors:

HOTEL AMIC HORIZONTE
MALLORCA PUZZLES
V-CUBE
GOLIATH
PALMA JOVE
MASKECUBOS

And the finally poster:


----------



## Titiian (Apr 2, 2014)

¿No one interest in Mallorca Open? You can ask for some query. 

Thanks!


----------

